# CigarFest 2015



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

[HR][/HR]So, who's going? I ordered cigar nut tickets for Friday and I plan on being in the area all weekend. I plan on visiting both the Hamburg and Bethlehem super store CI locations, and perhaps Famous on the way home on Sunday. If anyone cares to share a smoke, by all means let me know.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there all weekend startin' Thursday and leaving sometime on Sunday. Friday and Saturday, I'll be handing out cigars in the PDR booth....... :thumb:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Stogieman said:


> I'll be there all weekend startin' Thursday and leaving sometime on Sunday. Friday and Saturday, I'll be handing out cigars in the PDR booth....... :thumb:


Will I get an extra stick if I show my Yankees tattoo? :smoke:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Rosie said:


> Will I get an extra stick if I show my Yankees tattoo? :smoke:


Sorry Jon, I don't think that the owner Abe Flores is a Yankees fan. Good try though, still stop by and say hello...... :thumb:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Stogieman said:


> Sorry Jon, I don't think that the owner Abe Flores is a Yankees fan. Good try though, still stop by and say hello...... :thumb:


Oh well, it was worth a shot. I'll definitely stop by on Friday morning. I can't wait.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have posted this message on Facebook and thought I'd share it here as well:
Well, we are just over a month away from Cigarfest 2015. As in the past years, we are renting 3 houses again this year. They are 5 bedroom houses with huge family rooms, game room with pool tables and hot tubs in each home. They are on the lake walking distance from the gate shack / lodge. We have 3 to 4 openings in one of the houses as 3 of our regular guys had to back out this year. Cost is $180 a person that includes your stay from Thursday to Sunday and all your food included prepared by Dee from Newburgh, NY who is a cooking / bbq maniac. You will not go hungry as we eat all day. Let me know if you are interested asap as it's a first come first serve basis...... :thumb:


----------



## Cigarwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll be there from Friday night till Sunday when our whole crew moves to the Hamburg store for the day. We will be easy to spot look for the large group all wearing red shirts with smoking skulls runing down the front with Ash Heads over the pocket


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Cigarwolf said:


> I'll be there from Friday night till Sunday when our whole crew moves to the Hamburg store for the day. We will be easy to spot look for the large group all wearing red shirts with smoking skulls runing down the front with Ash Heads over the pocket


I'm not sure exactly where we will be at any given time, except for the main event on Friday morning, but we expect to hit both the Hamburg and Bethlehem super store locations. I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for the Ash Heads. Sounds like you guys take herfing seriously. By the way, I could live in that Hamburg store. Everything I need is in that building. :smoke:


----------

